# [OT]LPIC-1 Prüfung auf dem LinuxTag Karlsruhe

## Anarcho

Hallo!

Ich habe mich entschieden die erste Prüfung (101) des LPIC-1 auf dem LinuxTag in Karlsruhe zu machen. 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand ebenfalls interesse daran hat oder hier schon jemand die Prüfung gemacht hat und ein paar Tipps geben kann.

Vielleicht kann man sich auch im IRC oder TeamSpeak treffen und gemeinsam lernen?

----------

## thrashed

ich habe mir die prüfungsunterlagen von vor nen jahr mal durchgelesen.

will den auch bald einmal machen

für tips von leuten die den schon haben wäre ich aber auch mehr als dankbar  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Ich habe die 101 letztes Jahr auf dem Linuxtag gemacht. Dieses Jahr mach ich die 102. 

Kleiner Tip: "Trinke vor der Prüfung nicht 6 Dosen Jolt. Das kommt nicht so wirklich gut!"

Grosser Tip: "Lernen, lernen, lernen. Es gibt genug Bücher und hilfsprogramme dazu."

----------

## thrashed

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Es gibt genug Bücher und hilfsprogramme dazu."

 

z.bsp.:  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Also ich habe zwei Bücher

Linux-Tutorial

Trainingsbuch SuSE Linux LPI-Level 1

Ich kann beide nur empfehlen. Die links zu den Programmen muss ich nochmal suchen.

----------

## Lenz

Was bringt denn diese Prüfung?

----------

## thrashed

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was bringt denn diese Prüfung?

 

frag' die cheff's der personalabteilungen  :Wink: 

also ich habe mir die fragen mal durchgelesen. man stosst auf einige dinge, die man sich sonst nicht ansehen würde. bekommt ein gutes linux 'allgemeinwissen'. zumindest bei der ersten prüfung, meine ich ...

----------

## MatzeOne

Schriftliche Anerkennung von Linux-Kenntnissen und ein bisschen mehr(?)

----------

## xDoCx

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was bringt denn diese Prüfung?

 

Eine berufliche Zertifizierung, wie MSCE von MS.

Ich versuche mich mal an der 202.  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich finde so ein Zertifikat macht sich bei ner Bewerbung immer gut! Und die 40  pro Prüfung auf der Messe bin ich gerne bereit dafür auszugeben. Auf der nächsten Messe mach ich dann das 102, dann habe ich das erste Level erreicht.

Leider muss man sich dann entscheiden ob man die RPM-Prüfung oder Deb-Prüfung machen will. Eine Portage-Prüfung gibt es leider nicht  :Rolling Eyes: 

BTW:

Wie sieht das Zertifikat aus? Steht da ne Note drauf oder ne Punktzahl? Oder einfach nur "Bestanden"?

----------

## ian!

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich kann beide nur empfehlen. Die links zu den Programmen muss ich nochmal suchen.

 

Du meinst das hier?

http://www.penguinbrain.de/

----------

## xDoCx

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also ich finde so ein Zertifikat macht sich bei ner Bewerbung immer gut! Und die 40  pro Prüfung auf der Messe bin ich gerne bereit dafür auszugeben. Auf der nächsten Messe mach ich dann das 102, dann habe ich das erste Level erreicht.
> 
> Leider muss man sich dann entscheiden ob man die RPM-Prüfung oder Deb-Prüfung machen will. Eine Portage-Prüfung gibt es leider nicht 
> 
> BTW:
> ...

 

www.linux-testserver.de ist für mich die erste Anlaufstelle gewesen.

Hast du keinen Arbeitgeber der dir die Prüfungsgebühren bezahlt? 

So ist es bei mir, der freut sich immer wenn ich sowas mache.

Ich habe es noch nicht bekommen, ist erst 3- Wochen her seit der 102.

Es gibt dann wohl ein Paket mit wichtigen Dingen  :Wink: 

Für den Arbeitgeber gibt es dann einen Link, mit dem dann überprüft werden kann, ob die Angaben stimmen.

----------

## dakjo

@ian jep, da gibt es aber noch mehr.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Auf der Seite kann man auch noch üben:

http://www.lpi-test.de/

----------

## Anarcho

 *xDoCx wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Also ich finde so ein Zertifikat macht sich bei ner Bewerbung immer gut! Und die 40  pro Prüfung auf der Messe bin ich gerne bereit dafür auszugeben. Auf der nächsten Messe mach ich dann das 102, dann habe ich das erste Level erreicht.
> 
> Leider muss man sich dann entscheiden ob man die RPM-Prüfung oder Deb-Prüfung machen will. Eine Portage-Prüfung gibt es leider nicht 
> 
> BTW:
> ...

 

Den Test auf linux-testserver.de habe ich schon gemacht. 

Beim ersten Versuch (ohne zu lernen) hatte ich von 147 Fragen 101 richtig, also 69%. Hätte ich damit bestanden?

Morgen sollte mein LPIC-1 Buch kommen...

----------

## equinox0r

ich habs läuten gehört dass der neue test 100+ euro kostet? o_O

----------

## xDoCx

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> ich habs läuten gehört dass der neue test 100+ euro kostet? o_O

 

Welcher neue Test?

Wenn du die bei Vue oder Prometic machst haben die "alten" schon 100+ gekostet.

----------

## Berion

Also unser Dozent hat immer auf www.linux-praxis.de verwiesen.

Mit dieser Seite und ein bischen praktischem Umsetzen des Themas kann man die erste (101/102) gut schaffen...der nächste Level ist dann ein wenig heftiger.

IMHO ist der Level 1 schon reformiert, als ich meine 201 machte war es der zweite noch nicht...will sagen das Schwierigkeitsniveau soll angehoben werden.

Wer allerdings schon eine Weile mit Linux arbeitet, sollte nicht unbedingt grosse Probleme haben Level 1 zu schaffen. Klar, Kommandos die man nicht täglich benutzt müssen wiederholt und gefestigt werden.

Ich persönlich finde die Tests um einiges anspruchsvoller als MS Prüfungen...BrainDumps gibt es in der Form nicht, die Fragen sind ähnlich aber gewiss nicht durch auswendiglernen zu schaffen. Fein sind die "Fill in the blank" Fragen.....sollte da das Kommando incl. Optionsschalter nicht sitzen => verloren.

Fazit: Alles machbar...und 40  ist ein echt guter Preis...für meine Prüfungen musste ich 125  latzen  :Shocked: .

Gruss

Berion

P.S:Noch eine Möglichkeit sich mit den Fragen vertraut zu machen http://www.lpi.org/de/preparation.html

@anarcho: Nein, es gibt nur bestanden oder halt nicht...Punkte kann der Kandidat (irrc) nur selbst sehen...und eine History der "Versuche" gibt es auch nur für dich selbst zu sehen. Wenn das Päckchen dann irgendwann eintrifft (kommt aus Canada, iirc) ist da ein Plastikkärtchen a´la MCP / MCSA /MCSE drin & ein Blatt Papier mit Logo LPI usw. was man sich einrahmen und an die Wand hängen kann. Und freuen kann man sich natürlich dann auch drüber  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

Ich hab' gerade die Mail bekommen: 101 bestanden!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

Gratulation!

Ich hab von meiner 101 leider noch nichts gehört.

Aber es scheint ja dann langsam was zu werden.

----------

## dakjo

102 nicht bestanden.

490 von 500 nötigen

nur 10% bei Boot, Initialization, Shutdown and Runlevels  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

jetzt fragt mich nicht wie ich das hinbekommen habe, vor allem bin ich der meinung, das es nicht eine Frage dazu gab.

----------

## psyqil

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 490 von 500 nötigen

  :Sad:  Oh, Hacke! Bei mir war's andersrum, 520..  :Mr. Green:  Ich hab eigentlich mit Durchfall gerechnet, nachdem ich jeden Probetest locker bestanden hab, hab ich nämlich auf's lernen verzichtet.  :Embarassed:  Für die 102 weiß ich jedenfalls Bescheid!

----------

## smg

Hallo,

würde das ja auch gerne machen, ist es denn auf der Linux WorldExpo 2005 in Frankfurt am Main denn möglich?

Und wieviel kostet das? 150 Euro ist bissal teuer IMHO.

cheers.

----------

## dakjo

Gegenüber einer MCSE Prüfung oder so ist das doch recht billig, MCSE 240 Euro plus MWST plus Gebühren ++++ was weiss ich ...

----------

## smg

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Gegenüber einer MCSE Prüfung oder so ist das doch recht billig, MCSE 240 Euro plus MWST plus Gebühren ++++ was weiss ich ...

 

Ja das mag sein, nur das Problem ist ich bin Schüler, eventuell könnte ich meine Eltern dazu überreden...

cheers.

----------

## Anarcho

Auf den LinuxTagen in Karlsruhe hat es 40 ¤ gekostet.

Auf deren Seite kannst du nachgucken wann und wo die nächsten Prüfungen bei Messen stattfinden

http://www.lpi.org

http://www.lpi-german.de/

Dort steht auch das es 279 Prüfungen auf dem LinuxTag waren. Ich hoffe das die bald mal meine durchgesehen haben (und zum richtigen Ergebnis gekommen sind  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## mr_elch

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Dort steht auch das es 279 Prüfungen auf dem LinuxTag waren. Ich hoffe das die bald mal meine durchgesehen haben (und zum richtigen Ergebnis gekommen sind  )

 

Kann nicht mehr lange dauern, ich habe mein Ergebnis schon vor ein paar Tagen bekommen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

So,

endlich ist auch mein Ergebnis (101) angekommen: 610 Punkte.

Meine Aufteilung:

```
Test Section Information

Percent Correct Section

 71%            Hardware & Architecture

100%            Linux Installation & Package Management

100%            GNU & Unix Commands

 81%            Devices, Linux Filesystems, Filesystem Hierarchy Standard

 50%            X
```

Naja, es waren 2 X fragen, davon eine wie man die aktuelle Farbtiefe auf der Kommandozeile erfährt ???

Dann kanns ja mit der 102 weitergehen.

----------

## ian!

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> endlich ist auch mein Ergebnis (101) angekommen

 

Jap. Meins auch endlich.

 *the LPI guys wrote:*   

> Your Score: 640
> 
> Required Passing Score: 500
> 
> Status: Pass
> ...

 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Dann kanns ja mit der 102 weitergehen.

 

Genau das!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psyqil

Glückwunsch euch beiden!  :Very Happy:  *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Dann kanns ja mit der 102 weitergehen.

 Leider nicht in Kiel oder Frankfurt... :Confused: 

Edit: *hagbard_ wrote:*   

> ist es denn auf der Linux WorldExpo 2005 in Frankfurt am Main denn möglich?
> 
> Und wieviel kostet das?

 Möglich ist 101 und 201 für €30.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your Score: 540
> 
> Required Passing Score: 500
> ...

 

Wie dakjo sagte: "Gute Pferde springen knapp"  :Razz: 

----------

## Anarcho

Vielleicht mach ich die 102 in nem Zentrum, kostet dann zwar 125 , dafür muss habe ich keine Fahrtkosten (nach Frankfurt + Prüfung + zurück kommt auch über 100) und ich habe das Ergebnis nicht erst nach 2 Monaten.

Ausserdem habe ich dann alles fürs erste Zertifikat. 

Das 201 kann man dann ja wieder auf ner Messe machen.

----------

## mr_elch

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Your Score: 540
> 
> Required Passing Score: 500
> ...

 

Na soo knapp ist das ja nun auch nicht. Glückwunsch auch von mir! Ich will Euch für die 102 noch etwas ermutigen: Ich fand sie einfacher als die 101!

----------

## Anarcho

Na dann brauch ich mir wohl keine Sorgen zu machen.

Was mich nur wundert ist, das ich alle Fragen zum Paketmanagement richtig habe. Dabei habe ich nicht wirklich viel erfahrung mit dem Deb.

Mit apt-get klappt es einigermassen, aber den rest habe ich nur aus dem LPI Buch. Da scheine ich wohl richtig geraten zu haben.

----------

## psyqil

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Dann kanns ja mit der 102 weitergehen. Leider nicht in Kiel oder Frankfurt...
> 
> Edit: *hagbard_ wrote:*   ist es denn auf der Linux WorldExpo 2005 in Frankfurt am Main denn möglich?
> 
> Und wieviel kostet das? Möglich ist 101 und 201 für €30.

 Korrektur: in Frankfurt gibt's 101, 102 und 201 für €40, ich hab mich für den 16. angemeldet!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mr_elch

Ich wollte kurz anmerken, daß es auf dem Linuxtag dieses Jahr nur 101/102 Prüfungen, nicht aber 201 und 202 geben wird! Wie es aussieht, wird es auch in Zukunft so bleiben, denn die 20x Prüfungen werden nur noch am PC abgenommen, nicht mehr auf Papier! (laut Aussage vom LPI) Alle die jetzt das Level 2 machen möchten, dürfen sich also schonmal auf Prüfungsgebühren von ca. 150 Euro pro Prüfung einstellen.   :Confused: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe mir auch schon ueberlegt ob ich die Gelegenheit wahr nehme, aber davor muss ich Mai erstmal mein Abitur schaffen  :Surprised: )

----------

## schachti

Ich wärme mal diesen alten Thread wieder auf, anstatt einen neuen zu starten... Laut Wikipedia wurde LPIC-1 ja 2006 überarbeitet, daher meine Fragen an Euch (speziell diejenigen, die eine aktuelle Variante des Tests bearbeitet haben):

* Wie viel Zeit habt Ihr für's Lernen aufgewendet, und hat es gereicht?

* Womit habt Ihr Euch auf den Test vorbereitet?

Ich habe für LPIC-1 die ubucon 2008 in's Auge gefasst (und hoffe, dass die Tests dort wie letztes Jahr auch wieder angeboten werden) und würde daher so langsam in die Vorbereitungen einsteigen wollen... Mein Ziel ist, bis Ende 2009 zumindest LPIC-1 und LPIC-2 bestanden zu haben - hoffentlich finden sich bis dahin genügend Möglichkeiten, die Tests relativ günstig ablegen zu können (um die 150,- Euro regulär für einen Test ist einfach nicht möglich mit meinem Budget).

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe mir damals das LPIC-1 Buch von Peer Heinlein gekauft und mit dem LPIsim gelernt. LPIsim ist ein Prog welches man flott installieren kann. Es eignet sich eigentlich ganz gut. Damit bin ich gut durch die Prüfung gekommen.

Edit: Und die MAN's gelesen  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Dieses Jahr gibt's auf der CeBIT und bei den Chemnitzer Linux-Tagen wieder verbilligte LPI-Tests:

http://www.lpi-german.de/presse/20090218.php

Ich bin ein wenig größenwahnsinnig und habe mich für die CeBIT gleich für 101 und 102 angemeldet (an zwei verschiedenen Tagen)...   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich bin ein wenig größenwahnsinnig und habe mich für die CeBIT gleich für 101 und 102 angemeldet (an zwei verschiedenen Tagen)...   

 

Locker machbar, die 100er Prüfungen sind Pipifax für alte Hasen  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Nunja, ich kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen, wie authentisch die Fragen in den üblichen Simulatoren sind. Im Buch von Peer Heinlein habe ich auf Anhieb ca. 80% der Fragen korrekt beantworten können, aber mir fehlt jegliche Vorstellung, wie komplex/schwierig die echten Fragen sind... Wird schon schiefgehen.   :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

Das einzige, was du verlieren kannst, sind ein paar Euros. Von daher ist es eigentlich "egal".

----------

## schachti

Das ist wahr - allerdings gilt hier "ein paar" = 140. Wie dem auch sei, ich bin relativ optimistisch...

Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, ob die Zertifizierung bei Bewerbungen etc. einen Vorteil bringt?

----------

## LL0rd

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, ob die Zertifizierung bei Bewerbungen etc. einen Vorteil bringt?

 

Das ist jetzt nur meine persönliche Meinung:

Ich bin selbst seit 6 Jahren selbstständig. Ich habe mich deshalb nie irgendwo bewerben müssen. Aber in unserer Welt gibt es die Hard Skills und die Soft Skills.

Bei mir persönlich sind Hard Skills: Abitur und BSc (MSc ist gerade in Arbeit)

Soft Skills: Englich Cert mit 1.3, Cert fürs Unterrichten an der Uni, .Net Architektur (von DIA), SPS Programmierung (ABB)....

Auch wenn ich auf die Certs nicht angewiesen bin, ist es trotzdem ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man sie bekommt. Denn vor allem machst du die Arbeit für dich.

Nur nebenbei mal gesagt: Ich wollte im Januar 2k9 auch mein LPIC-1 ablegen, hatte mich aber vorerst von der Prüfung abgemeldet. Ich kann dir auch gerne erklären, wieso. Für eine Prüfung muss man sich vorbereiten. Die Vorbereitung kostet Geld - Zeit ist Geld => Wenn du statt zu arbeiten, dich auf die Prüfung vorbereitest, verlierst du Geld. Die LPIC Zertifikate haben momentan sehr viele Leute auf der Hand, deshalb ist das Papier nicht mehr so viel Wert. Der LPIC ist bei mir deshalb noch nicht vom Tisch, aber zunächst will ich andere Prüfungen bestehen, wie z.B. als Solaris 10 Administrator.

----------

## schachti

Danke für Eure Tipps, hat überraschend gut geklappt mit den Prüfungen. Jetzt geht's weiter mit LPIC-2 - blöd nur, dass sich da jetzt die Prüfungsinhalte ändern.

----------

